# Have you heard of this...Pets by the Pound?



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jun 11, 2017)

Was at a flea market and there was a lady selling the most adorable mini rabbits BY THE POUND. Had her scales set up and whichever you picked she would weigh and give you price. Not by age or breed. Is this normal? They were some of the cutest, tiniest, smashed-face things I'd ever seen.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 11, 2017)

First, I want to welcome you to BYH!  

Given your name, @Crazybirdlady2, I'm guessing you are amongst the great flock of birdies, who migrated here from BYC.  I'm so glad to have y'all join us.  Just about everyone here also has chickens and/or ducks, so I'm sure y'all can help us out in that area.

We have a great group of homesteaders here, and I'm sure you will fit in just fine!  

In answer to your question, I have not ever seen someone selling pets by the pound.     It sounds like a novel way to get people's attention, at a farmer's or flea market.  I can't imagine a mini rabbit would weigh all that much, or how that would compare to buying a rabbit, according to age or breed.  So, for how much per pound was she selling these cute little rabbits?


----------



## lcertuche (Jun 11, 2017)

Howdy @Crazybirdlady2.  That's so funny selling pets by the pound. Who would've ever thought such and idea. Well obviously she did, that's who, lol.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 11, 2017)

Selling for_* pets* _by the pound is unusual, but selling as meat rabbits or feeder rabbits, oh yeah, absolutely. I know most people don't think of the smaller breeds as food, but nutritionally, a rabbit is a rabbit. I have known snake people who have snakes that aren't quite ready for fryer-sized meat rabbits, but which don't seem quite satisfied with rats, that wound up paying $40 or more each for dwarf-breed rabbits at a pet shop.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thank you for your kind words and welcomes.  Yes, I migrated from BYC but we also are raising rabbits for meat.

Not sure what she was getting by the pound. Most prices seemed to be less that $10 per rabbit after the weighing was done. 

Most of the folks in our area that sell meat rabbits(live or prepared) is usually priced singly (i.e. $8 per) not by the pound.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 11, 2017)

Cull buyers around here pay by the pound. Crazyness if she was just selling pets...


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 11, 2017)

Crazybirdlady2 said:


> Yes, I migrated from BYC but we also are raising rabbits for meat.


That's cool. I want to raise meat rabbits one day.  However, we currently have our plate full with Pekin & Muscovy ducks, chickens a broody turkey hen (sitting on 6 duck eggs), a broody chicken (raising,4 ducklings), 4 Nigerian Dwarf wethers, 2 LaMancha dairy goats and 3 kids (2 wethers and a doeling).

Off the top of my head, members (who either are currently or did raise rabbits), you might want to meet are: @Pastor Dave, @goatgurl, @Hens and Roos, @animalmom, @Baymule. There is also a section for rabbits, so check out those, as well.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome , glad you joined us!

I have not heard of this practice but then again we raise meat rabbits for our own use.


----------



## AClark (Jun 12, 2017)

I haven't seen or heard of it either. I did buy 2 of my horses "by the pound" though. 
I see rabbits sold here for about $10-15 each for meat rabbits. It's usually a set price.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome to BYH!
Typically you'll want to find out what the norm is in your area. For example; Most rabbit consumers seem to try to compare rabbit meat to price of chicken. My rabbits are ideally butchered at 10 weeks and at 5lbs. For that one should get a 2-1/2 to 3lbs carcass. Occasionally I will sell a package of choice cuts for a price per pound.

I sell my rabbits live for $10, processed in butcher paper and frozen or fresh if preferred for $12, and if someone wants a pedigreed show or breeder I sell for $25.
My pedigrees are NZW.

Now, say in California at an organic stand or farmer's market, the price is sure to be more. Maybe New England it's higher too. Midwest is pretty cheap.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Crazybirdlady2 (Jun 14, 2017)

We have bought horses that way also. Some of the best riding horses we ever had. So sad to know where they would have ended up.


AClark said:


> I haven't seen or heard of it either. I did buy 2 of my horses "by the pound" though.
> I see rabbits sold here for about $10-15 each for meat rabbits. It's usually a set price.


----------



## AClark (Jun 15, 2017)

Exactly, my profile pic is one of the ones we picked up by the pound. She's a great horse, so is the little QH mare we got at the same time.


----------

